# what do people think



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

there our rat rack's on the market right now and i was wondering what everybody think about these rack's and i have never heard people who own pet rat's thought's about thses rack's


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

RAT RACKS?!
Like those small metal racks you stack on each other and whatnot?!!?


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

they tend to look like these one's 

http://freedombreeder.com/cage.php?catID=2


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Generally, racks are cages that feeder breeders and sometimes labs use. Of course, they're not suitable for pet rats.

EDIT: You might want to edit your post and let people know that one site contains photos/descriptions of a DIY CO2 chamber and exactly how to use it. That would probably upset many rat lovers.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's a horrible way to keep an intelligent loving animal ):

My dad keeps his rats in a similar way, and his snakes as well. He breeds snakes ): Yeah, it's a reason why I don't want to talk to my dad at all anymore. What's weird is I got my first rat from him, but he died at 8 months from an internal tumor. He was soo sweet and calm and I can't really talk to my dad knowing he feeds Joshu's relatives to snakes.

At least he feeds frozen, but he keeps live then freezes too.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

That must be so hard for you 

I try really hard with my kids meaning that if something I am doing really upsets and offends them, I dont do it. Of course, I expect the same in return. 

Again, this must really be hard for you 

Not to mention the poor ratties


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

Those racks are horrible. I don't agree with animal testing at all. Nor do I agree with breeding any animals in those sorts of living conditions. Poor babies.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i aggree with radical, what i find most disturbing is that there is nothing wrong with these rats they are aggressinve mean biting or dying of tumors or anything as such, they are bread puely for being kept in these conditions and killed then eats and no matter how loving or sweet they are they have no chance of escaping that terrible fate. :'(


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I've worked in a lab with rats, (behavioral chaining study... no rats were harmed, they were well socialized and well treated... we played with them for hours before doing any work since to be honest, if they're afraid of you, they won't DO anything for the study. The rats were adopted out at the end of the study as well, mostly to the researchers who worked with them, oddly enough!  ) and we used similar housing. I'm also currently owned by two pet rats that I keep in a Martin wire cage.

There's absolutely no comparison. The rats in the wire cage are a million times happier with their home, and I would never recommend a rat rack for anyone interested in the long term happiness of their pet.

Advantages of a wire cage:

More circulation of air = healthier rats
levels to climb
room for more toys
able to see out into the "world", which they enjoy
You're able to see your rattie play, which is a BIG perk to being a rat owner

It's not even a comparison, honestly. Rat racks are not for pet rats.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

they look like lab rat/mouse cages


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Not good. 

Poppyseed, that must be so hard to have your dad do that.
I work at a pet store with feeders. They are in tanks, which is better then the ra rack. But it kills me to sell them for feeding. I give each rat a happy goodbye and kisses.


----------

